# trim tex glue in finger



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

any one use anything like this...?


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

I've got something like that. Never thought to try it on 847. Have you tried it?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

D A Drywall said:


> I've got something like that. Never thought to try it on 847. Have you tried it?


no...let me know if you like it


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I called Dap today ...I have this gun and I want to spray tt glue out of it:thumbup: I think that would rock


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

I have a gun very similar to that. Mine is for low expansion spray foam that I use around jambs of replacement and newly installed windows and doors. Those cans are designed to discharge in an inverted position. 
At a plant I used to work at we used a glue very similar to 847 but we got it in 5 gallon pails. Put it into automotive type paint sprayer and attach to air compressor. Produced same web type spray pattern until nozzle gets gummed up.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

time to play


----------



## firehouse (Feb 27, 2014)

Hmmm that's a good idea. I'll have to give that a try.


----------

